# POE show us what you got!



## Daniel Herrera (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello everyone!
As many of you know, the Pacific Orchid Exposition was held in at the Fort Mason in San Francisco. I created this tread for you to post you new acquisitions for the POE as well as sharing photos from the event. I will start by sharing what I got (Sorry for the bad photos).

From Andy's orchids
Maxillaria scalariformis






From the Tiny Jungle (Thanks Chris, it was a pleasure to meet you!)
Paph. mastersianum, Paph. dayanum
Paph. henninsianum var christiansenii, Phrag. kovachii





From Ecuagenera
Dichaea morrisii





From Phrao Orchids Nursey
Bulb. lasiochilum album





From Seed Engei
Sedirea japonica (yellow form)





From Ooi Leng Orchids Nursery and Lab.
lecanopteris sinuosa





One last thing I want to denote was this Paph. chamberlainianum from Chris. This is a very small plant compared to what I have seen.




Here is mine:





If you were unable to visit the POE then you can show photos of your most resent acquisitions!

Thank you!


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice haul, you lucky devil!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

My POE order from Peruflora.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Mar 1, 2014)

In case you want to see full bloom example, the chamberlainianum is a sibling of the one I posted on here about two weeks ago: 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32998

We both got them from the same source.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice haul! 
Eric, whatdidja get?!?!

Happy to see some plants from Tiny Jungle


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 1, 2014)

I spy andreettae Eric........

Do tell, what cha got!?

My haul from POE was:
3 Paph violascens, 4 Phrag andreettae, 3 Phrag kovachii, 2 Phrag caudatum, 2 Phrag wallissi, 2 Paph volonteanum, 1 Paph ooii, Phrag Don Wimber and half a dozen other hybrids.

Long short of it is that hopefully my wife will never find out how much money I spent but she will be wonder where are the new plants came from when they are brought in from the greenhouse when in bloom.

Tyler


----------



## Amadeus (Mar 1, 2014)

1 vietnamense (from a Mr. Olivas), 1 helenae (from the Tiny Jungle, thanks Chris!), and one of those air plants (I'm a sucker for black and green). The Orchid Zone had a great variety of vietnamense in bloom but for me the fun is not knowing what the flower will look like so I turned down this really cute small one with great shape and amazing color.






Next year's goals are to acquire a wallisii, some long petal crossed with kovachii, and an anitum flask from one of the asian vendors.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Mar 1, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> In case you want to see full bloom example, the chamberlainianum is a sibling of the one I posted on here about two weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32998
> 
> We both got them from the same source.



I now want one of those!




MorandiWine said:


> I spy andreettae Eric........
> 
> Do tell, what cha got!?
> 
> ...



Plenty of slippers, I see. Who did you get the violascens and kovachii from?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 1, 2014)

kovachii were from a private seller I met up at the show and the violascens came from Pharo Nursery.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Nice haul!
> Eric, whatdidja get?!?!





MorandiWine said:


> I spy andreettae Eric........
> 
> Do tell, what cha got!?
> 
> Tyler


"Miscellaneous Stuff" thread!


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 3, 2014)

Doh! Forgot one, 1 richardianum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 3, 2014)

MorandiWine, how big were the kovachii you bought? Were they seedlings?


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 3, 2014)

Seedlings. On the small side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 3, 2014)

> My haul from POE was:
> 3 Paph violascens, 4 Phrag andreettae, 3 Phrag kovachii, 2 Phrag caudatum, 2 Phrag wallissi, 2 Paph volonteanum, 1 Paph ooii, Phrag Don Wimber and half a dozen other hybrids.


Very nice Tyler. I see you went all top shelf!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 3, 2014)

Fun shopping.


----------



## OrquideAlex (Mar 3, 2014)

My Paphiopedilum primulinum. My non-slipper purchases were a Zygopetalum "Redvale Fire Kiss" (I love the smell of it in the morning!), Maxillaria tenuifolia, and Dendrobium nobile. I can't wait until the next orchid show!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

Addicted!


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2014)

My goal for next year is to GET THERE!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2014)

mine too, Heather


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah me too. To those who went....good haul y'all.


----------

